# Purple ECC Vantage and other assorted pics...



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Man those are some sick skiffs. When I was at the shop a few weeks ago I saw that Fury with the huge shaw wing on it. Pretty sweet, half expected it to be a tunnel boat. I like that Blue EVOx too.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Suzuki seems to be the engine of choice over there. Cool photos!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Great stuff! I was hoping we could get some random shots from the shop floor, thanks Mike and Kevin. All three of those Evo's look great and the purple boat continues to make me smile, proof that sometimes even crazy dreams can come true.


----------



## papapogey (Jul 27, 2016)

that purple boat is frickin sweet!


eta: and I really like that dual shifter deal or whatever you call it. Reminds me off offshore CCs and its definitely unique. Would want if I had my pick


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

That is a Livorsi throttle, and she's pretty for sure. I think they're $600-$700 if you want them on your skiff


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The purple got me thinking. It definitely looks cool as it is, but a purple hull with grey non skid and a blackout package would be badass.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I bet the purple gets pretty hot


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

That purple is getting me pretty hot.

HEYOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Business is booming. Glad I got my done before things picked up.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

el9surf said:


> The purple got me thinking. It definitely looks cool as it is, but a purple hull with grey non skid and a blackout package would be badass.


Getting all Sea-Dek so the color combo is going to look sweet!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Post up some pics when that one is done!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Also can't imagine having the courage to put build money down with that color selection. Came out looking awesome but that was a gamble.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm just disappointed that it doesn't have glitter paint


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

That's a lot of purple!! Glad to see those guys doing so well... I new they had a winner when they unveiled the new EVO line..


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

el9surf said:


> Also can't imagine having the courage to put build money down with that color selection. Came out looking awesome but that was a gamble.


This! Looking forward to seeing it all done, should be really cool.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Kevin really working with me to help transform my pro into a true skinny water capable rig if that tells you guys anything. And my boat is not even ECC...


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Purple skiff must be a LSU fan!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wasn't there a tournament fisherman that lost a bet and had to fish off a purple skiff for a year and he ended up winning several tournaments on it and ordered another one to keep the lucky streak going? I remember something along those lines.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Wasn't there a tournament fisherman that lost a bet and had to fish off a purple skiff for a year and he ended up winning several tournaments on it and ordered another one to keep the lucky streak going? I remember something along those lines.


You talking about LunkersTV on youtube? I think he lost a bet and had to get a pink "hello kitty" wrap on his bass boat. I don't know the exact story behind it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CodyW said:


> You talking about LunkersTV on youtube? I think he lost a bet and had to get a pink "hello kitty" wrap on his bass boat. I don't know the exact story behind it.


No, it was a different story but that's funny.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No, it was a different story but that's funny.


I guess I can't read cause you said purple and I was thinking pink. Lol.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

View attachment 6541
Joker copperhead Ankona did for a customer. Purple on a boat is definitely different.


----------



## Sneezy Beltran (Aug 16, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm the one who ordered that purple/gray Vantage. I'm heading down tomorrow to pick her up. 

I'm a bass guy in Arkansas and this will be my first skiff. I spotted an EC Evo at iCast last summer and knew right then and there that I had to have one. 

I've got a Ranger Z520c I'll still use for the big reservoirs, but I spend a lot of time fishing smaller lakes and rivers, and hope the Vantage will hit the spot. 

Kevin and Adam have been great to work with throughout the duration of the build, definitely looking forward to getting out on the water in it. 

I did a ton of reading/research on this site before I ordered, thanks to everyone for sharing your knowledge. It really helps a guy like me who's 700 miles from the coast make an informed decision.....


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Sneezy, we need pictures. Lots of pictures!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Purple looks like the sky to fish. You won't see many that color at the ramp until it catches on


----------

